# الى الاخ احمد عفيفي و كافة الاخوه الاعضاء في مصر



## Miss (27 سبتمبر 2008)

انا مهندسه من العراق حصلت على شهادة البكلوريوس و الماجستير في هندسة الميكاترونكس من الجامعة التكنولوجيه في بغداد :75: و اسعى الان الى دراسة الدكتوراه في نفس تخصصي :85: لكن للاسف الان الوضع في بغداد لايسمح للجامعات بفتح دراسة دكتوراه و لا حتى ماجستير :18: لذا فكرت بالدراسه خارج بلدي و انا افضل الدراسه في دوله عربيه (مثل مصر) :7: لذلك ارجو ان ترشدوني كيف احصل على زماله او بعثه دراسيه في احدى جامعات مصر و هل تمنح الجامعات هناك زمالات دراسيه علما اني مقيمه في بغداد وجزاكم الله عني كل خير . ارجوكم انضرو لطلبي بعين الجديه رجاءاً...... :80:


----------



## سلمان2000 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد حضرتك تفكرى فى ماليزيا افضل


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أختي الكريمة, لا أدري هل الجامعات المصرية تقوم بعمل منح دراسية في الدكتوراة أو الماجستير, ولكن هنالك الجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة AUC تقوم بعمل منح أو بعثات ويمكنك التقديم من خلال موقع الجامعة وإرسال الأوراق المطلوبة
http://www.aucegypt.edu/
وتقبلي تحياتي​


----------

